# Warrant #1 Minimum Eight hour volume



## Blu1913 (Sep 6, 2006)

Just to set the record straight:

If warrant 1 is satisfied for condition A OR B

then the warrant is satisfied.

Correct?

You dont need both to agree...


----------



## Blu1913 (Sep 6, 2006)

Forget the question above, the MUTCD makes it very clear.

You must satisfy the minimum for the major and the minor for the SAME 8 hours.

Question answered, sorry for the premature post.


----------

